# Hug them just a little tighter...



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

We were at the vets today. Cindy had surgery to repair a hernia on Wednesday and today was her 1st post-op check. She's doing ok, apart from an overnight bout of d & v probably caused by the metacam. A change of pain meds and a thorough check by the vet and we were bringing our fur ball home. But that's not the point of this post....while we were waiting a distraught woman rushed in - her dog had been run over and she thought he'd died in the car on the way in. Staff came running from all directions, but there was nothing they could do; she was right he'd already gone. She cried, we cried, the nurses cried - it was awful. I haven't been able to get her out of my mind all day. 
So tonight, whether they're curled up by our feet being good as gold, or piddling on our floors, or chewing anything they can get their teeth into and driving us nuts, we should all cherish our fur babies and give them an extra hug and spare a thought & prayer for that poor woman and her family. I know I will.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh how sad! I had tears reading this. Just awful. Ever since Molly had her seizure I always remember how I felt that day so if she does something awful I think back to how worried I was about her and just think "things could be worse". You always have to remember that they are silly and don't do things on purpose to upset us. And no matter what they love us unconditionally! I will give Molly an extra big hug when she wakes up! Thanks for your post and sorry you had to go through that. Even if it's not your dog stuff like that is very upsetting


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And I was crying just reading this. Putting my last dog down was one of the hardest things I have ever done. It was almost two years ago and it still hurts like yesterday so yes....Willow can poop on my floor. 

And I am glad your baby is doing well.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How sad.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story. So glad Cindy is doing well. How terrible for that poor woman.....unbearable.....I'll be hugging mine xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We are snuggling. So sad. I know what it's like to lose a pet. Horrible.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So sad for that lady. So awful to lose a fur baby. Lady and I are snuggling right now. Lump in my throat. Love my lady bug to the end of the world and back and can't imagine life without her. Glad your baby is doing well. Sending love to that lady tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very sad, I hope im never in that position,
Ralph got out of our gate today & bolted,
He ran to the end of our shared driveway and entrance onto the country lane....
By the time I had got there he was coming back down our lane which leads onto a very busy very fast main road.
He then played silly buggers on the lane and wouldn't let me get him or come to me - despite me having a huge block of cheese.
We eventually got him, I was so annoyed but also so upset at the thought of what could of happened. So he got a piece of cheese!
I am now paranoid about him getting out or letting him off lead.
If he ever does get out of our gate, he just sniffs about and comes straight back in. He has got a bit naughty of late with his running off antics.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly gave us a scare way back we had taken her to the dog garage and as we were putting her in the car she somehow got free and ran across the street my heart was in my throat and I just froze. Luckily that street wasn't busy and a guy across caught her but had he not she would of ended up on the Lakeshore Rd which is super busy I cried still upsets me just thinking about it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is the sort of thing that puts your heart in your mouth.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly gave us a scare way back we had taken her to the dog garage and as we were putting her in the car she somehow got free and ran across the street my heart was in my throat and I just froze. Luckily that street wasn't busy and a guy across caught her but had he not she would of ended up on the Lakeshore Rd which is super busy I cried still upsets me just thinking about it!


So scary - it only takes a minute, fingers crossed and prayers said - hope all our lovely poo dogs stay safe z


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> hope all our lovely poo dogs stay safe z


ditto, and for a very long time too.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley got out yesterday and bolted directly for the street!!! She is an avid "Tracker" and had a scent . . when her nose is to the ground . . she totally ignores us. It SCARED me to death as she was darting in and out of the street. After about 5 minutes I felt like my luck was running out and she was going to be run over so I ran and opened the garage door and yelled "Come on Carley . . . lets go for a ride" She immediatly snapped out of it and ran to the open door of the car!! Lord . . . I wanted to yell at her, but was so relieved just hugged her. Poor lady . . bless and comfort to her!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Carley got out yesterday and bolted directly for the street!!! She is an avid "Tracker" and had a scent . . when her nose is to the ground . . she totally ignores us. It SCARED me to death as she was darting in and out of the street. After about 5 minutes I felt like my luck was running out and she was going to be run over so I ran and opened the garage door and yelled "Come on Carley . . . lets go for a ride" She immediatly snapped out of it and ran to the open door of the car!! Lord . . . I wanted to yell at her, but was so relieved just hugged her. Poor lady . . bless and comfort to her!!


I so know what that feels like...when Molly got loose that time I was yelling "cookie" "treat" everything but nothing worked I thought for sure she was gone forever.........devastating feeling My heart sank no kidding it felt like it did can't explain the feeling


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Now that it is dark earlier I notice that he chases after tail lights, a side effect I think of laser crack. A couple of times I thought I was gripping both leashes but turned out one was lose and only stop them as I step on the leashes. This is of course in parking lots and they aim for the street not the sidewalk when they try to take off. I'm working on getting them to sit and stay before I let them out of the car so I can have a secure hold on them. Also why I don't do no lead walking. The three of us are attached forever.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

My god that has started me off now all teary. I so feel for that poor family.
I can remember as if yesterday when I had to have my GSD put to sleep. The first was planned vet came to house as she was too ill to be moved. The second was unexpected thought it was just a minor illness but left the vets without my beautiful Tara. That was 23 years ago.
I know it sounds awful but I have got more upset over the death of my pets than I have at the death of some relatives that sadness has come over time as you miss there presence.
Poppy has been naughty lately running off fortunately not near any roads. She did slip her lead one day when a cat walked towards her and she was frightened running around a side road that has blind bends.
When getting them out of the car I always attach there leads before detaching the car harness. Boycie once made a jumped over Poppy and out of the car I thought he was too small to do such a thing luckily we were in our cul-de-sac.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

erinafare said:


> I have got more upset over the death of my pets than I have at the death of some relatives that sadness has come over time as you miss there presence.


Losing a pet is truly awful, when we had to have our Max euthenized we cried for about three weeks. What lessens the horror is that all the memories are wonderful. We can get a new puppy and move on making new memories with it. We still miss Max but life goes on.

When my father passed away suddenly a year ago the pain was also intense. In many ways it worsens as time goes on. So many memories, so much left unsaid, no chance to ever redo any of it. You are right Christine, it is a very different experience. Bottom line is we have to treasure every minute with our loved ones, human or not.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Losing a pet is truly awful, when we had to have our Max euthenized we cried for about three weeks. What lessens the horror is that all the memories are wonderful. We can get a new puppy and move on making new memories with it. We still miss Max but life goes on.
> 
> When my father passed away suddenly a year ago the pain was also intense. In many ways it worsens as time goes on. So many memories, so much left unsaid, no chance to ever redo any of it. You are right Christine, it is a very different experience. Bottom line is we have to treasure every minute with our loved ones, human or not.


I have that heartache to come my hubby has just been diagnosed with lung cancer he has dementia and is in hospital at the moment. The saving grace is that he dose not know what is happening to him but makes it harder for us.
My two doggies are my comfort at the moment and there mischief is giving me some much needed lighter moments.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that, it is heartbreaking. I'm glad the dogs provide some solace though. I hope they are providing lots of love and cuddles.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Fairlie.
I have done all my crying over the last few months.
Poppy is precious to me as she was a birthday present from him before the dementia took a rapid hold xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know several people living through this kind of thing too. It is so very difficult. Little Poppy is the silver lining. What a lovely gift to have had from him!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh that poor woman, I am always worried that one day Dudley will run out after a cat or squirrel, he has no road sense whatsoever and I know he would run out in front of a car if there was something he wanted to get to (even just to say hello to someone), luckily our park where he runs off lead is 90% enclosed and its then quieter roads for a bit - although if he was running home there is a busy one to cross. 
Sorry Christine for you having to go through this, my Dad had vascular dementia, and my mum has total dementia caused by a stroke, not fun, although there were some funny moments with Dad while he was going downhill bless him, life is short and I guess we really should all treasure each moment. ok, lets get back to the funny threads before I log off....


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh that poor woman, I am always worried that one day Dudley will run out after a cat or squirrel, he has no road sense whatsoever and I know he would run out in front of a car if there was something he wanted to get to (even just to say hello to someone), luckily our park where he runs off lead is 90% enclosed and its then quieter roads for a bit - although if he was running home there is a busy one to cross.
> Sorry Christine for you having to go through this, my Dad had vascular dementia, and my mum has total dementia caused by a stroke, not fun, although there were some funny moments with Dad while he was going downhill bless him, life is short and I guess we really should all treasure each moment. ok, lets get back to the funny threads before I log off....


Thank you Dawn xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Too sad.
My dogs have all been squeezed - and my mum.

Christine, be kind to yourself, let Poppy and Boycie give you joy and comfort... I hope that the hospital will be outstanding in the care that they give you husband. Let your family and friends support you. Sending love your way.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sorry for what you are going through Christine. It's a horrible time for you, but our dogs can bring us great solace. I often think that My late little Emma was heaven sent. She entered our lives at a very hard time and brought us great comfort, laughter and joy. I hope yours do the same for you.

I have too have had dogs escape and run off. It is a horrible feeling. I was also driving a car that a little Maltese Terrier ran into and died. That was horrible too. I was approaching my drive (about 50 yards away) when this little dog darted across the road. It was level with me and I saw it out of the corner of my eye. As I looked in the rear view mirror I saw it lying in the road. It had run into my hub cap and broken its neck. There was not a mark on the poor little mite. It was awful. When I rang to speak to the owner that evening, she told me it was forever getting out of the gate! That made me mad as a bit of wood or chicken wire would have saved its life and me a lot of heartache!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a really sad story and a reminder to us all how precious our loved ones are, whether human or animal

Thank you also for sharing your stories of your dogs running off some of you. Barney was run over when he was about 5 months old. I was so ashamed because it was my fault I couldn't tell anyone on here. 

I was picking some herbs just outside our front door and practising sit and stay with barney by my side. I was far too trusting and too cocky because up until then he had been so obedient and I trusted him not to go near the road. Anyway, when I got up to go back into the house he also got up and thought he would pop over to the house opposite where his friend bella lives. As soon as he shot into the road I shouted at him and he stopped in the middle of the road. Just at that time a taxi came round the corner, he was only doing about 10 mph and I thought he would surely see the dog in the middle of the road but he didn't. Next thing I hear barney screaming and he disappeared under the car. The car carried on down the road with barney underneath. It was a bit hazy after that because I realised I was screaming and I was sure he would be dead. I didn't even see him emerge from under the car but neighbours, husband and my daughter all came out and calmed me down and daughter retrieved barney who had run off round the corner in fright. He had blood coming from his mouth and had lost a (baby) tooth but otherwise, someone up there was looking after him that day and he was ok. The vet checked him over and pronounced him very, very lucky.

I will never forget him screaming and I felt so guilty that I hadn't protected him. 
It's made me very wary near roads because now he's in his teenage years, he's quite wilful and treats don't work as well as they used to.

Anyway, I've got that off my chest now. I could have so easily been in that lady's position.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you Chris - what an awful experience and how wonderful that Barney was not seriously hurt. 
Don't be hard on yourself - no one ever does nothing that they regret and with hindsight would do differently. Your story is a lesson we can all learn from... Maybe we should start up a honesty thread where we all confess to things - I'd have a whole heap to put on there


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor you Chris - what an awful experience and how wonderful that Barney was not seriously hurt.
> Don't be hard on yourself - no one ever does nothing that they regret and with hindsight would do differently. Your story is a lesson we can all learn from... Maybe we should start up a honesty thread where we all confess to things - I'd have a whole heap to put on there


Chris,

I agree with Marzi. I appreciate you telling your story. It helps us all to be more vigilant.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I ran over two cats. 

(Not at the same time though. )

I saw them in the same second I felt the thud. I still feel gut wrenching guilt when I think of it. 

Thank god Barney is ok!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've killed a hare. It was terrible. It just popped up in middle of road out of nowhere. I still feel guilty about that poor guy. He was massive!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I've killed a hare. It was terrible. It just popped up in middle of road out of nowhere. I still feel guilty about that poor guy. He was massive!


On Ruth - I know it's not funny, but this made me laugh :embarrassed:
I hope he didn't damage your car! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> That's a really sad story and a reminder to us all how precious our loved ones are, whether human or animal
> 
> Thank you also for sharing your stories of your dogs running off some of you. Barney was run over when he was about 5 months old. I was so ashamed because it was my fault I couldn't tell anyone on here.
> 
> ...


Poor you and what you must of gone through! I'd of lost sleep for days over it - thankfully he wasn't hurt - bless him x
Did the driver stop??


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

How distressing for you to witness such a scene at the vets, and one can feel such empathy for the owner. I have to confess that in the Summer this year, I very nearly lost my dear Lucy. We have had an extension built at the back of the house and subsequently the kitchen window was very dirty. I filled a bowl of water and put my ladder to the kitchen window which is about a yard away from the gate. I closed the gate but didn't put the catch on the gate as I knew I would need more water as the windows were so dirty. Our neighbours walked past across the road. (They kindly look after Lucy when we are on holiday and she adores them). Lucy at this point was behind the gate, but opon seeing the neighbours, she jumped on the gate and it came open. I screamed at her to come back and screamed "No" at the highest pitch of my voice. (I sing top soprano at choir so it was quite high!). The neighbours were telling her to "go back". A car was fast approaching and the neighbours were telling it to stop too. The car stopped and Lucy's foot was just underneath the front of the car tyre - another inch and it would have been on her paw. I have always trained her to sit at the side of the road, and so she knew it was wrong to cross. Lucy then slunk to the other side of the road and eliminated in front of the neighbours The situation was my fault entirely and Lucy came within an inch or so of having a serious accident. I couldn't sleep for nights after. It has taught me a lesson which I will never repeat. Writing this has brought a tear to my by eye re-living the experience and I hope someone else will benefit from this thread. As dog owners we must always ensure that gates and doors are firmly closed for the safety of our pets.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry Chris that you went through that and I'm so glad he is ok. My heart was breaking for you reading it. 
I hope you know we are always here for you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you donna and everyone else. It was a tough lesson to learn and it still makes me shudder when I recall Barney's screams. It has been a long slow road acclimatising him to traffic because he was so jumpy near the road for a long time afterwards. He still jumps when caught unawares but I'm working on it.

Yes, the driver did stop - it wasn't Barney's screams under the car though that made him pull up, it was my screams. He never said anything and I was in too much of a state to converse but after I had calmed down a bit I was so cross because he should have been looking at the road ahead.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for those of you that have had near misses, but just focus on how wonderfully lucky you are that the dogs were relatively unscathed. We live on a fairly quiet road, Dudley did run off into a neighbours garden, where there are 3 cats, we had been quiet confident about letting him jump out of the car onto our drive and straight into the house which he had done loads, but of course this day he spotted one of the cats and was off, just chased it round the side of their house and into the garden then came back to ours - no roads involved, but if it had ran over the road so would he, he has no respect for vehicles at all, last week a big tractor came across the playing field whilst Dudley was off lead (going to fix a damaged bit of fence), Dudley went charging up to say hello!! it took 3 of us yelling his name and using whistles to persuade him it wasn't such a good idea!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just reading my post back sounds a bit uncaring for what Chris and Sue went through, I was upset reading the posts and so pleased it ended ok for you both and I hope Barney gets over it soon, although I guess a bit of wariness may not be such a bad thing.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, no worries Dawn. The upshot is that now Lucy does stop outside our house. I now let her lead the walk up to the end of our drive to ensure that she does remember rather than me initiating the sit command. The first time after this incident happened I had to drag her across the road, so it was a lesson learnt all round.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you all for sharing your stories. It just goes to show how easily these things can happen. None of us would ever deliberately place our beloved pets in danger and we can only hope that on the rare occasion when we get it wrong, whether through a momentary lapse in concentration or because sometimes their reactions are just too quick for us, that the worst that happens is a near miss. To quote an old TV show cop 'Let's all be careful out there' and keep our 'poos safe x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> That's a really sad story and a reminder to us all how precious our loved ones are, whether human or animal
> 
> Thank you also for sharing your stories of your dogs running off some of you. Barney was run over when he was about 5 months old. I was so ashamed because it was my fault I couldn't tell anyone on here.
> 
> ...


Just saw this now! Poor Barney and poor you! Such a lucky boy that he wasn't seriously injured I can only imagine what you must of been feeling like. So glad he is ok!


----------

